# [How to] Change your BBS Username



## Makai Guy

Your chosen username is the one thing in your BBS user profile you cannot change yourself, but the administrators can do it for you manually.

While logged onto the BBS under your current user name, use the "Contact BBS Admin" link in the blue bar near the bottom of the page to send in your request.  Please provide your desired username and, if it has not already been taken by somebody else, we'll take it from there. You might want to provide several names in order of preference in case your first choice is already in use.

The Administrators will notify you by email when the change has been made, so be sure you have a valid email address listed in your BBS profile.

Once your username is changed, the board will no longer recognize your old username, so you will need to use your new username to log in.  Your new username will apply to all future posts, and will automatically update the name shown on any existing posts of yours.


Other BBS Help Topics​


----------

